# Need some advice...



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My betta is getting pretty old, at least for a store bought betta. He is around two years old and is showing it. I am afraid that he is going to pass on soon and I am dreading the day. He is starting to hang around the bottom and doesnt even come up to eat. His colors aren't as vibrant as they used to be. I convinced myself it is old age. Could it be something else? And how can I make him more comfortable? Right now I have him in a ten gallon tank with two ADF's. Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

well, I know some people that have bettas that have lived 4+ years, but they all go sooner and later than others. I know I had a betta last me 3 weeks, with no physical sickness. 
I have 3 bettas ATM, and my Favorite boy is over 2 years old, and he's still as awesome as ever. Flairing is beautiful! Here's a pic of him








Like I said he's 2+ and he's still running strong. I have him in a 5G with 2 Corys. 
I have 2 other bettas, and they both live in 1.5Gs. 
Fantastic fish, bettas are. 
As for sickness, I think thats a more likely cause. 
I wish I knew more to help you, sorry. 
He might be older than you think, though. 
Dont count on him being as old as you think. 
Store bought bettas are usually atleast a year old. 
Hope this helps at all, I'm knew to this forum, but I'm an established member at a few others.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate the help. He is actually starting to come up for food...who knows...


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

Yeah, np. 
Plus fish can be moody. I've had a cory go on a hunger strike for what seemed forever!
Hope he wa just being moody. Bettas often have sudden, abrupt deathes. 
Mine have, atleast.


----------

